# HEEEELP!!! CLOMID OR IUI??



## Baby#1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi  

I need advice because me and hubby can't make our minds up & are driving ourselves   lol! 
We have until tomorrow to make a decision.. Just to add to the pressure! 
We have a choice Clomid or IUI.. We have never done either and our problem is I dont ovulate regularly. I don't want to waste any more time or money (tried metformin for 6 cycles which did nothing). So advice, experiences etc will be very much welcome  

Thanks xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *Baby#1*, do you have to choose? Won't they let you do both? X


----------



## Baby#1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi AndLou

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply.. I went in for the HSG & it didnt go as planned so Im still not on any form of treatment ;( I am however waiting for the date of my laparoscopy.  Apparently I have one fully and one partially blocked tube.. although it could just be that they were in spasm, but unlikely.  So its just a waiting game now  again.

Thank you for replying  x


----------

